# VERY SMALL powerhead/pump/filter @ Aquariums West?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So after trying the Finnex PX360, and Eheim 350 Surface Skimmer (which to my horror promptly circulated several of my fish into its intake) I've come to the realization that I need a TINY pump/powerhead/filter to get some water movement in my Mini-S.
I recall seeing something at Aquariums West. Anyone know the name of the device?

Unless you guys recommend that I shouldn't bother with using anything to move the water in the Mini-S...


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Have you considered these internal and mini filters?
They won't provide tons of filtration but at least some water movement (I find the AZOO pretty nice on nano ADA setups).


TOM aquarium mini filter

AZOO Palm filter

Aqueon Quiet Flow Internal Filter

Elite Mini Underwater Filter


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I second the Elite Mini. I used to use them in my Betta tanks. They are also adjustable.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have an Aqueon internal mini filter available works very well and is adjustable.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. After doing some quick research, as much as I like over filtering my tanks I think the Elite is probably the best for the little 3 gallon Mini-S. Don't think I can find anything smaller than 8.5cm x 4.0cm x 4.5cm.

I'll look around for it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would change the sponge on the Elite. I can grab a piece of Poret foam if you want to try something finer.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought the mini elite at king eds for 17$


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Should've asked you to grab one for me. Easier to get to your place than drive to King Eds


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the Azoo Palm filter for my Mini S.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah damn, I may go back this week, I'll let you know if I do!


----------

